# Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

has anybody ever used this? I sleep like shit. its taking a toll on me. Seriously, I would be greatful for any info or results, while using this pep.   EXPERIENCED USERS ONLY!! thanks in advance


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 20, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> has anybody ever used this? I sleep like shit. its taking a toll on me. Seriously, I would be greatful for any info or results, while using this pep. EXPERIENCED USERS ONLY!! thanks in advance


Come on lab rats>>>> Anybody???


----------



## portlad (May 25, 2011)

Ooh, I'm interested too. Need some zzzs.  bump.


----------

